# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Tạo đường bao cắt rời sản phẩm trong Jdpaint

## hieu_potter

Chào các bác;
Em đang gặp một vấn đề với Jdpaint, mong các bác giúp đỡ.
Sản phẩm em đã lên nổi được, xuất được toothbath để chạm. nhưng em không biết làm sao để cắt rời nó sau khi chạm. Em nghĩ là vẽ đường bao sau đó tạo toothbath dạng contour. Nhưng quan trọng là tạo đường bao như thế nào.
File của em dạng bitmap.
Mong các bác giúp đỡ em!
Em xin đa tạ!

----------


## hoctap256

mình ko biết chém gió ... chỉ biết làm thôi... nên ko chỉ bạn được kaka. 

Theo mình có 2 cách tạo cơ bản  nếu trong thiết kế ko có sẵn : 1 là tạo bằng vẽ lại đường bao , 2 là dùng công cụ để tạo đường bao tự động. 
1 chắc bạn biết rồi ko cần  nói ( bỏ qua hehe ) 
2 :  sử dụng chức năng tách màu theo cao độ của thiết kế  rồi tiếp tục sử dụng công cụ tạo vector bao quanh màu. xong rồi đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

hieu_potter

----------


## hieu_potter

Cám ơn bác rất nhiều.
Em đã làm được theo các của bác.
Đa tạ! Đa tạ!

----------


## hieu_potter

Tiện thể các bác cho em hỏi thêm chút ạh.
Em tạo một surface thế này:


sau khi chạy xong thì em cắt bỏ phần nền, chỉ giữ lại phần vật thể bên trong.
Em thấy như vậy rất mất thời gian vô ích, vì phần nền vẫn phải chạy mà lại không sử dụng. Phần nền lại khắc sâu nhất nữa chứ.
Bác nào có cách tạo toothbath theo giới hạn mà mình muốn không ? (ví dụ, em vẽ một đường tròn rồi tạo toothbath giới hạn trong đường tròn đó).
Em rất mong các bác giúp đỡ em!
Thanks các bác trước!

----------

thanhly009

----------

